# Thought analysis



## ijp290 (Sep 19, 2010)

Something I've always had trouble with in my writing is analyzing and portraying the character's thoughts/feelings during a scene. I can do actions just fine, and I can do basic thoughts or feelings.

So, then, I recently opened a spot for one story request, and got this intriguing idea:



> I think it'd be cool to read a story about a fusion going to a restaurant that caters to them, serving live dread maybe :3 Perhaps it'd be koda and kade going there... so that kade would watch as her mate devoured another of her kind. Could elabourate and explore her thoughts as she watched. Maybe she'd even get turned on by it a little.
> I love that idea <3



It's not only intriguing because it includes my characters, but because it's be a good way to better explore that complicated relationship I've made between the Dread and Fusion species, and also it'd be interesting to know what it's like to willingly watch your mate devour someone of your own species, who you willingly fed to them! Wouldn't it? It'd be like a follow up to this story (which I also could have done better on with thoughts and feelings): http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4147297/

But there lies my dilemma. I don't really know how to analyze Kade's thoughts! I know how I would feel, but I don't really know how to translate that into words! D:

Can anyone give me some advice? o3o I could really use it, because I reeeally like that story idea.


----------

